# Banging head



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi there

Fionn my Saanen buck seems to spend most of his time banging his head against the wall... his scurs are not growing into his head, however do you think that simply by having scurs could be causing him problems? He has had to have them sawn down a couple of times because of them curling into his head - so could that have caused problems??

the only thing I can think of doing at the moment is taking him to the vet to have his scurs surgically removed - could this make a bad situation worse? He is about 5 years old at the moment.

I'm sure he's not doing himself any good - could it be a sign of a greater neurological issue?

LW


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is he living by himself? He might be lonely or bored.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

he is by himself yeah - but would that cause him to self harm?

LW


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree...he may be bored.... Bucks love to play and head butt another goat.... so my guess is he is playing with the wall..... Sorry he is hurting himself though... :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: I would give him a buddy and see it that helps. If his scurs are currently clear of his head and the behavior just started I would also guess boredom.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It does sound like a boredom thing. A buddy would be good. I wouldn't want to have surgery done on a buck at that age, unless absolutely necessary. I don't think the scurs are bothering him...unless they are broken or curling into his head.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Lesserweevil, welcome back!!!! It has been a while!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I should explain that the goats are being cared for by a friend, I have passed on to him about the boredom/loneliness issue, he SHOULD be allowing Fionn out during the daytime - but I am now asking the question - IS HE?

and milkmaid - thanks  it's been ages, I've been SOOOO busy !!!

LW


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great to see you here again!!!

Oh yes, Fionn is bored...my pygmy Hank was by himself for 4 years, he did share a fenceline with the girls so he could see them but not interact and he would beat his horns against the shed, fence posts etc.....just because.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah my boys have always beaten their head against walls, trees, fences etc. Even my little 5 mth guy does it. Its just play, they are 'fighting' but they can also do it if frustrated ... 

What I have seen before is a car tyre attached to a wall, tree or fence ... they like to bang their head on it because they bounce off it ... it keeps them amused and saves wear on the walls and fences


----------

